# Is the YJ Crazy foot legal?



## Soul Cube (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi, I am just wondering,

Is the YJ crazy foot cube legal for foot solving?
Thanks


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upz32trntt0&list=UUttYICMOot-ZlvJsP54U8bA

Edit: I didn't see the "for foot solving"
It should be legal for foot solving if it is for normal solving.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 1, 2014)

Assuming it's properly stickered and the Delegate is fine with it. It's been used for speedsolves and OH, so I don't see a problem with using it for feetsolves. (I've just never seen anyone use it for that purpose.)


----------



## (X) (Oct 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFHMMxLxkkA

I have


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the cubi is totally fine, but wouldn´t there be a problem with putting the cube in boxes and hiding it with the score sheet?

btw, with stickerless cubes becoming legal, you could use this beast: http://cubezz.com/Buy-4590-Super+Super+Big+Stickerless+Magic+Cube+18cm.html


----------

